# just installed a new crucial p2 NVMe in my laptop reporting outrageous Temp??



## TonyB (Nov 8, 2020)

hi there so the other day i installed a new crucial SSD P2 NVMe in my laptop its fully compatible made sure on there website. downloaded there storage executive program and its reporting a bogus Temp, crystal disk info says its all Good  i will post pictures this is rather odd and not sure were there program is pulling that from , my guess would be bad smart data but if that were the case crystal disk would say the same. maybe program not compatible with windows 20H2?  anyone have any suggestions?  maybe i should just buy hard drive sentinel and call it a day.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2020)

Yeah... do a data wipe on it and send it back for a replacement.


----------



## TonyB (Nov 8, 2020)

ugh would hate to throw it back in for RMA if its just a program glitch i have trial version of HD sentinel its been showing rock solid for a few hours now, only time it hiccups is coming out of sleep mode but pics up pretty quick after.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 8, 2020)

what does crystal disk info report the temp at 
if it is normal then just assume its a bug


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 8, 2020)

That looks like a software bug with Crucial's tool. If it were that hot, I'm pretty sure you'd be inside an inferno.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 8, 2020)

Aquinus thats why im asking crystal disk temp
to make sure its a bug and not a problem with temprature sensor


----------



## plat (Nov 9, 2020)

SSD firmware and support
					

Firmware upgrades and support information for Crucial SSDs




					www.crucial.com
				




Maybe contact Crucial support and give them this information and screenshots.


----------



## TonyB (Nov 9, 2020)

have contacted them waiting on a reply crystal disk pic is already in this post,  i bought hd sentinel today ,was on sale with a coupon , it errors out as well from time to time, i'm thinking it needs a firmware update or the drive has bad smart data , at any rate awaiting a reply from them. the HD sentinel errors out and sometimes shows no temp at all , so very strange, but when it does show it says the drive is 100% ok.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 9, 2020)

is there a any kind of cooler on the NVME?


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 9, 2020)

what about turn it off when the warning appear and touch the nvme, is that really hot? or just err on temp sensor/reading


----------



## TonyB (Nov 9, 2020)

no cooler at all it in a laptop so a cooler would not fit and the original one that was in there did not have one as well.  i have turned it off and opened the laptop and touched it , with no burns and it was actually just warm not hot at all. but it does take time to open a laptop so it could have cooled some too.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2020)

Contact Crucial.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks like a sw bug, 65535 is a standard max value, if it were that hot your computer would have melted its way to the core by now.


----------



## TonyB (Nov 9, 2020)

well its more than a SW bug its a smart reporting bug in the firmware on the SSD itself called crucial who said its been reported more then a half a dozen times, and a fix is in the works, with a new firmware sometime soon, for now i just have to deal with it, on the plus side when HD sentinel sees it it, simply closes that reading in the task bar so i just don't bother going in there and looking at it for now.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 10, 2020)

TonyB said:


> well its more than a SW bug its a smart reporting bug in the firmware on the SSD itself called crucial who said its been reported more then a half a dozen times, and a fix is in the works, with a new firmware sometime soon, for now i just have to deal with it, on the plus side when HD sentinel sees it it, simply closes that reading in the task bar so i just don't bother going in there and looking at it for now.


Yes but when other software report nominal temp it can’t be the drive’s firmware. At least not alone. There is something wrong with their own software and the drive’s firmware. Maybe they need to update both.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 10, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah... do a data wipe on it and send it back for a replacement.



You know, with the avatar you got right now, that actually looks like legit advice 

But, no. Obviously some silly error, either rounding or somebody put a minus where there shouldn't be one.



oobymach said:


> Looks like a sw bug, *65535 is a standard max* value, if it were that hot your computer would have melted its way to the core by now.



Exactly. Scroll all the way down in Excel and....


----------



## plat (Nov 10, 2020)

Is the Crucial Storage Executive able to notify you when the firmware update or updated news is available?  Or would monitoring the Crucial site be more timely, do you think?

Knowing how professional Crucial is, it could be any day or hour now.


----------



## nikola87 (Nov 26, 2020)

same problem with same ssd model, so what's the solution?


----------



## ArdWar (Dec 9, 2020)

nikola87 said:


> same problem with same ssd model, so what's the solution?



Ignore it, or wait for a fix.

Considering the nature of the error I would guess this is either just a silly software error on the Software Executive, where you shouldn't worry that much about it; or less likely equally silly firmware error on the SSD's SMART reporter, where nothing could be done until Micron release a fix.


----------

